# ho layout



## deserteel (Nov 26, 2011)

i just picked this up yesterday


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

"this" ? "THIS" ??? The WHOLE thing?!? Wow ... that's impressive! Beautiful, actually. Did it transport in one piece or modules???

Congrats!

TJ


----------



## deserteel (Nov 26, 2011)

Got in home in 1 piece, i built a crate type reinforcement , wraped with a tarp,put in the back of my pickup & hauled it home (150 miles) . I got everything you see thankyou


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I really like the layout style, who ever built it did some good planning. Pretty cool you got in home in one piece with the travel distance involved. Congrats and enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Congrats on a cool layout. Very nice.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey desert...I agree...that is a sweet-looking layout! Great attention to detail, and realistic, and well-built! I would be happy with a purchase like that! I am amazed it made the 150-mile trip in that good of shape! Congrats!

Chad


----------



## CAkin24 (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks great! Did the 'Vette come with it, too?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Very nice Score!!


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice layout,someone did nice work,should be fun to run.thanks for sharing


----------



## deserteel (Nov 26, 2011)

Thankyou,


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice...to me, the smallest layouts are the best, easy to maintain, easy to detail...and easy to launch off from into a future monster pike...:thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice vette!:thumbsup:


----------



## deserteel (Nov 26, 2011)

Thankyou


----------

